# Denver get's All Star Game



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The kind of good karma that eluded the Denver Nuggets throughout the 2002-03 NBA season found a home at the Pepsi Center Monday afternoon, when, hours after a workout by Syracuse All-American Carmelo Anthony, the league and team officially announced the 2005 All-Star Game would be played here Feb. 20.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

yup. this is great news. might be perfect timing with the nuggets success too. by 2005 we might be ok.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Do you think any Nuggets will be all-stars by 2005?

I think Carmello has a decent shot, I really feel he will make an impact in the league right away. He might be good enough in two seasons.

If they are able to sign Gilbert Arenas he obviously has a good chance, especially if he continues to improve. I really like Nene Hilario, but I doubt he becomes an all-star anytime soon due to the number of great PFs in the West.

The Nuggets could actually be competing for a playoff spot in a few seasons.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> Do you think any Nuggets will be all-stars by 2005?
> 
> I think Carmello has a decent shot, I really feel he will make an impact in the league right away. He might be good enough in two seasons.
> ...


maybe ONE of nene (at center), melo and arenas (if we get him).


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> yup. this is great news. might be perfect timing with the nuggets success too. by 2005 we might be ok.


Success? Not to be rude but, what success?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> 
> 
> Success? Not to be rude but, what success?


our upcoming success. did you read my post?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> our upcoming success. did you read my post?


oh, THAT success.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> 
> 
> oh, THAT success.


:yes:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

congratulations to the nuggets on getting the all-star game in 2005, for the first time they will have multiple all-stars on their court in a game.:clap:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> congratulations to the nuggets on getting the all-star game in 2005, for the first time they will have multiple all-stars on their court in a game.:clap:


:yes:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:


:laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I think Arenas, Melo, and Nene have a good shot at being all stars by then, hell even Maggette.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Agreed, hellbot. Not as much impressed with Maggette, but wow, he has the sickest dunk I've ever seen in person when he dunked on the Nets earlier this season. Head at the rim level.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I think Arenas, Melo, and Nene have a good shot at being all stars by then, hell even Maggette.


if we even had a decent frontcourt, id LOVE for the nuggets to sign arenas and mags, which we have more than enough cash to do. however, it leaves us too weak up front so i think kiki will pass on mags (who goes to washington) and gets a big man instead. 

but man...arenas, mags, melo, nene 1-4 lineup makes me drool very much drool.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> but man...arenas, mags, melo, nene 1-4 lineup makes me drool very much drool.


Drool? You got rabies?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> 
> 
> Drool? You got rabies?


:drool:


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

Its great to see the AllStar Game come do Denver.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Kevin Willis??? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

